# ~x86 versus x86

## fsanches

Boa noite,

Duas questoes. 

Qual a maneira correcta de instalar um pacote que seja ~x86 (instavel)? Altero o ebuild e mudo o ~x86 para x86? Faco 'emerge <path completo>/file.ebuild? Existe uma flag para ignorar o ~x86?

Depois de instalar um pacote que seja ~x86, quando fizer 'emerge -up world' o portage considera updates para este pacote? Posso depois fazer o 'emerge -up <versao estavel do programa quando sair>'?

TIA

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, vamos por partes.

Quanto a sua primeira pergunta, você pode instalar pacotes instáveis de duas maneiras: 

1. Passando o caminho + nome do ebuild. Por exemplo:

```
root@phobos conf.d # emerge /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1_beta2.ebuild
```

2. Usando o seguinte comando (não funciona em todos os casos):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pacote
```

Quanto a sua segunda pergunta:

O portage considera, os updates para os pacotes ~x86, só que a tendência é que ocorra downgrade (rebaixamento) das versões  :Exclamation:  instáveis para a estáveis. Para evitar que isso ocorra você pode fazer como especificado aqui.

----------

## lmpinto

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> Bom, vamos por partes.
> 
> Quanto a sua primeira pergunta, você pode instalar pacotes instáveis de duas maneiras: 
> 
> 1. Passando o caminho + nome do ebuild. Por exemplo:
> ...

 

Pelo que ja percebi, esta segunda parte nao funciona quando tens o nome da ebuild no /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask... Quando assim é só a primeira alternativa funciona. Descobri quando andei a usar o gcc-3.3 e o evolution-1.3.x... 

 *AngusYoung wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quanto a sua segunda pergunta:
> 
> O portage considera, os updates para os pacotes ~x86, só que a tendência é que ocorra downgrade (rebaixamento) das versões  instáveis para a estáveis. Para evitar que isso ocorra você pode fazer como especificado aqui.

 

Muito fixe - a do -U dá um jeitão!

----------

## fsanches

Obrigado pelas dicas.

Andei a experimentar e consegui finalmente instalar o phpBB 2.0.5. 

Todas as versoes disponiveis no portage sao consideradas ~x86.

O que fiz foi alterar o ebuild e mudei o ~x86 para x86. Mudei tambem as dependencias pq indicavam "virtual/php", como tenho o php e mod_php tenho tudo o q e necessario.

Depois foi so instalar com o "emerge phpBB" e funcionou.

No fim voltei a alterar o phpBB-2.0.5.ebuild para as condicoes iniciais.

Primeiro tinha tentado por o path completo mas como as dependencias tb n estavam bem tive de editar o ebuild.

Obrigado

----------

## AngusYoung

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *AngusYoung wrote:*   Bom, vamos por partes.
> 
> Quanto a sua primeira pergunta, você pode instalar pacotes instáveis de duas maneiras: 
> 
> 1. Passando o caminho + nome do ebuild. Por exemplo:
> ...

 

Hum, obrigado pela dica, não tinha conhecimendo disto! Já estava tentando descobrir porque funcionava somente com alguns ...

----------

## darktux

 *fsanches wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No fim voltei a alterar o phpBB-2.0.5.ebuild para as condicoes iniciais.
> 
> 

 

Este passo não era necessário, pois após o próximo emerge rsync, o ficheiro voltaria ao seu estado original.

----------

## pilla

True. 

Acho que a melhor maneira eh usar o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge... 

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *fsanches wrote:*   
> 
> No fim voltei a alterar o phpBB-2.0.5.ebuild para as condicoes iniciais.
> 
>  
> ...

 

----------

## lmpinto

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> True. 
> 
> Acho que a melhor maneira eh usar o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge... 
> 
>  *darktux wrote:*    *fsanches wrote:*   
> ...

 

Depende - como ja foi dito acima, packages que estejam especificadas no /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask não serão instaladas, mesmo com o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86. A vantagem do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 é o facto de verificar dependencias, e as instalar. Fazendo o emerge com o nome completo da ebuild da erro caso a dependencia também esteja masked (lembro-me que para o evolution precisei de instalar 4 ou 5 ebuilds diferentes, todas pelo nome). Seja como for, homens de barba rija apagam o packages.mask e fazem um emerge -u --deep world  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MetalGod

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   True. 
> 
> Acho que a melhor maneira eh usar o ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge... 
> 
>  *darktux wrote:*    *fsanches wrote:*   
> ...

 

Homens de barba rija usam "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" no /etc/make.conf  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> Homens de barba rija usam "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" no /etc/make.conf   

 ... desde que a maquina em questao nao seja um servidor.  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

>  *lmpinto wrote:*    Seja como for, homens de barba rija apagam o packages.mask e fazem um emerge -u --deep world  
> 
> Homens de barba rija usam "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" no /etc/make.conf   

 

E depois apagam o packages.mask  :Smile: 

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

>  *MetalGOD wrote:*   Homens de barba rija usam "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86" no /etc/make.conf    ... desde que a maquina em questao nao seja um servidor. 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Ricardo Cordeiro 

 

Não gostas de viver no limite?  :Smile: 

Code fast, crash young, leave a beautiful core.

----------

## pilla

[OT] e homens de barba dura tambem fazem roleta russa todo dia no café da manhã?  :Confused: 

A questão é que usar o unstable branch pode trazer instabilidades sérias ao sistema e que novos usuários devem ser advertidos disso. Eu estou passando todos os pacotes possíveis para o stable branch nas minhas máquinas, porque eu as uso para trabalho....  um ponto importante a considerar IMHO.

----------

## lmpinto

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> [OT] e homens de barba dura tambem fazem roleta russa todo dia no café da manhã?  

 

E jogam sozinhos  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questão é que usar o unstable branch pode trazer instabilidades sérias ao sistema e que novos usuários devem ser advertidos disso. Eu estou passando todos os pacotes possíveis para o stable branch nas minhas máquinas, porque eu as uso para trabalho....  um ponto importante a considerar IMHO.

 

Isso é verdade (o post acabou por descambar para a asneira, mea culpa). O problema é que por muito que se queira ter a máquina unicamente com x86, há sempre software que se quer na última versão - e torna-se um bocado chato de fazer o upgrade desse software de forma automática. Interessante seria poder dizer 'quero o X da unstable', e ele ser automaticamente upgradado, com novas versões da ~x86 - mas manter outro software no branch stable... Seria demasiado complicado de fazer?

----------

## RoadRunner

A meu ver é bastante fácil. Poderia fazer-se da maneira identica à exclude do rsync. Uma variável com as secções que se queriam unstable.

----------

## DataShark

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> A meu ver é bastante fácil. Poderia fazer-se da maneira identica à exclude do rsync. Uma variável com as secções que se queriam unstable.

 

/etc/package.unmask ....

----------

## lmpinto

 *DataShark wrote:*   

>  *RoadRunner wrote:*   A meu ver é bastante fácil. Poderia fazer-se da maneira identica à exclude do rsync. Uma variável com as secções que se queriam unstable. 
> 
> /etc/package.unmask ....

 

Estás a sugerir uma localização para o ficheiro ou a dizer que tens esse ficheiro?

----------

## hyper

qual a diferenca de eu dar:

```
# env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

# emerge -u pacote
```

e

```

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -u pacote

```

por que do primeiro modo nao funciona, mas nao consigo identificar a diferença

----------

## Proton

 *hyper wrote:*   

> qual a diferenca de eu dar:
> 
> ```
> # env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
> 
> ...

 

O primeiro só funciona em csh ou semelhantes (se não me engano). O correspondente em bash é 

```
# export ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

A diferença é que no primeiro a variável de ambiente ACCEPT_KEYWORDS fica com o valor "~x86", enquanto que no segundo isso não acontece; só o comando emerge é que vê o "~x86" no ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.

Assim se no primeiro caso fizer outro emerge a seguir, ele também vai ter "~x86". No segundo caso, a não ser que se volte a especificar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" isso não acontece.

----------

